# wood floor



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm putting in a new wood floor for my loft and wanted to know is there some kind of special coat that you would put over the wood to help with cleaning and the preservation of the wood? thanks


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I will go out on a limb here and say 90% don't put anything on a floor, if you are using plywood I would use exterior grade though..


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I used as smooth a plywood as I could find, sanded it, and put a thin coat of boiled linseed oil on, let it soak in a while, then buffed it with my floor polisher & felt pads to heat it enough to dry "hard" and not sticky. I think I did about 3 coats that way.

It keeps spills, mist from rain, and sloppy "hen poo" from soaking in and is generally pretty easy to scrape clean. Every so often I mist the floor to get the random dust to turn to putty so I can get it even cleaner, but so far it hasn't warped or the grain raised (yay for vents). 

I think if I'd painted it, I would have scraped all the paint off already. I'm not using litter, just granules of floor dressing where the worst fallout happens.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks rfboyer. I'm converting a shed like structure so i cant put in a metal grated floor so I have to use plywood. Im going to put something underneath the perches were they poop the most to make cleanup easier.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

gogo10131 said:


> thanks rfboyer. I'm converting a shed like structure so i cant put in a metal grated floor so I have to use plywood. Im going to put something underneath the perches were they poop the most to make cleanup easier.


Hey check back a few of my threads and you will see how I did the flooring in a shed conversion. I cut out like a 1'*4' section from under the perches and installed wire. I love this setup and the droppings fall through and my loft is dust free


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

My floor is similar to swagg's and I also have no dust. And its easy, when you scrape the wood part just push the piles over the wire and they fall right through.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> My floor is similar to swagg's and I also have no dust. And its easy, when you scrape the wood part just push the piles over the wire and they fall right through.


Its a dream isnt it


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldnt have it any other way honestly.


----------

